# Mooning the Maui Full Moon



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 19, 2008)

ok...this is a 100% true story that happened a few hours ago.

We are staying at the High Country Club Maui property ($2.6m property) and it is incredible and very private. This home is located in the upcountry of Maui (Kula) on 2-3 acres and has a wall around the entire complex and a security gate just for the driveway access.

My 9yo son and I decided to go into the hot tub tonight under a full moon. We hopped in sans bathing suites and enjoyed some time in the hot tub under the stars. My son said..."hey dad....lets moon the moon" and I asked him what he meant about that...well not more than 30 seconds later we got out of the hot tub buck naked, ran into the backyard, down the hill and mooned the moon.

Then we picked up some golf clubs and chipped a few golf balls onto the private green and then putted a few just for fun. They we ran back up the backyard to the rope swing and both swung from the tree. We then ran up the side backyard near the pool to the croquet field and then played a very short game of croquet...at that time it was getting cold outside as the temp is 20 degrees cooler than by the beach and we jumped back into the hot tub.

I didn't bother telling my wife or daughter, but my son and I had a blast as we both "mooned the moon"

Before anyone flames me as a strange pervert or threatening me with Child Protective Services...it is very dark and private here and you can't see any details if you are standing more than 15 feet away and the backyard is HUGE. I am not a nudist and have never done anything like this before and I am not sure why I did it tonight.

However, I just wanted my son to forever remember the time we both "mooned the Maui moon" during a "full moon" and if I ever kick the bucket any time soon, I want my son to always remember that his dad was cool enough to take his dare and go streaking in the backyard.

To any HCC members...if you ever visit this incredible property, try to imagine the sight of us doing this on June 18th about 9pm...well then again, perhaps you should forget this ever happened. Lucky for us...it was dark and no hidden video cameras in sight.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Bill,

I have the pictures.  For $20 I won't post them here.     

You are one "wild and crazy guy"!

Kurt


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 19, 2008)

What I take from your expirience is that you understand what life is all about and it will be something that you both remember for ever. 

I'm an IT consultant who took a lesser paying job to be able to work at home so I could experience the same type of "moments" as you are in Maui. 

I coach everyone of my son's sports teams and don't miss any of my daughter's recitals. I've been offered $40k more from companies in NYC, but even $400k more wouldn't be worth it to me, if it made me miss out on these priceless experiences with my wife and kids.

Soak in every minute of this special time with your son, it is worth 100x the cost of the  high-end resort you own.

Regards.
Joe





Regards.
Joe


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice story Bill.  I wish I could have stopped by to see you on Maui.  I am in California now.   

Today, you will need to Sun the son.  LOL.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 19, 2008)

*WTG, Joe*

You are a very special Dad, Joe.

Sports (TV and in person) seemed more important to my Dad than his four kids.........


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 19, 2008)

Whew...I am releived that nobody flamed me here as I considered NOT posting this story.

We are going surfing on Kihel today at 10:30am with a private instructor and my 12yo daughter (experienced surfer) and 9yo son (moon boy and non-surfer) are going with me (moon dad) surfing while my wife (non-moon mom) will take some pics from the safety of the beach.

It's hard to explain - but Maui (or even all of Hawaii) has a very positive effect on your "soul" and the locals we have met (especially in the upcountry) seem so normal and not affected by material things like they are in the states.

The owner of this home used to drive a Porsche and switched to a silver Toyota Tacoma just so he would blend in. Dent in the side of the truck = more respect than a new truck.

I will keep my board shorts on here during the day and only go mooning at night.

My son has already hinted that he wants to go in the hot tub tonight with Dad only.


----------



## bobcat (Jun 19, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> ok...this is a 100% true story that happened a few hours ago.
> 
> We are staying at the High Country Club Maui property ($2.6m property) and it is incredible and very private. This home is located in the upcountry of Maui (Kula) on 2-3 acres and has a wall around the entire complex and a security gate just for the driveway access.
> 
> ...


Now I know why I saw 3 moons in the sky last night... Enjoy.


----------



## tombo (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope you aren't surfing or snorkeling in the nude. Some of those fish have teeth!


----------



## gstepic (Jun 19, 2008)

*May be asking you more info on the high country*

Bill,

On our last trip we only drove through some high country on the way to Haleakala. i remember how cool it was and I want to make a point to see more of the area on our next trip this coming October. I may be asking you for more information if that is ok with you.

I really fell in love with Maui last November. We visited the four major islands with the intent of seeing which ones we liked best - so obviously Maui was one of my favorites as we are going to spend a week this time instead of three days. 

Gary


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 19, 2008)

tombo said:


> I hope you aren't surfing or snorkeling in the nude. Some of those fish have teeth!



Nope...went surfing for 2 hours today at Kihei and had a private instructor for the 4 of us (much better than 14 people in a group). It was awesome and there was a photographer in the water taking pics...It was very cool to see my kids pop up so easily. It was only about 2 foot swells, so the waves were not hard to surf, but the paddle out there was tough.



gstepic said:


> Bill,
> 
> On our last trip we only drove through some high country on the way to Haleakala. i remember how cool it was and I want to make a point to see more of the area on our next trip this coming October. I may be asking you for more information if that is ok with you.
> 
> ...



No problem...the upcountry is 20 degrees cooler than the beach and is quite relaxing.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2008)

Way to go, Bill.  Sounds like you and your family are having the time of your lives.  Savor every moment, the kids grow up all too soon and are gone before you know it.

Marty


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 20, 2008)

Your story reminds me of one of my favorite quotes (from M*A*S*H):

"Ladies and Gentlemen, take my advice. Pull down your pants, and slide on the ice."​
Never, ever take life too seriously.

Kurt


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 20, 2008)

Bill...Way to go!  I'm sure that neither you, nor your son will ever forget that short period of time, or the feeling of exhilaration.  Good for you!


----------



## kapear (Jun 21, 2008)

The surfing was a blast yesterday. My husband and I and our 9 and 11 year old learned to surf in Lahaina. Glad you are having fun on the island. Do you dive? We went scooter diving with Scuba Mike and enjoyed that as well.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 21, 2008)

our family prefers snorkling as we have a 9yo and 12yo and all of us went surfing yesterday....wow, it takes a lot of muscles to paddle out there with breaking waves.

Today we did a 2 hour Blue Hawaii flight around Maui and I will post about it later...it is very expensive $500pp.

We leave tomorrow.


----------



## CMF (Jun 21, 2008)

*Seinfeld*

Bill, your story reminds me of the Seinfeld episode about "good naked" and "bad naked."  

Charles


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 21, 2008)

CMF said:


> Bill, your story reminds me of the Seinfeld episode about "good naked" and "bad naked."



I will assume that my son is "good naked" and I fit the other category. Hopefully, I won't have to change my screen name to Steamboat Moon Bill or something like that as this was a first for me. My wife, on the other hand, wanted nothing to do with our new found activity.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 22, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> However, I just wanted my son to forever remember the time we both "mooned the Maui moon" during a "full moon" and if I ever kick the bucket any time soon, I want my son to always remember that his dad was cool enough to take his dare and go streaking in the backyard.



I think you captured the true essence creating the memory he will never forget.   

But I am still thinking I will skip mooning with my son-especially since he is 18 and I'm the non-mooning mom.  But the biggest reason:  My moon is too large!

Excellent story.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 22, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I will assume that my son is "good naked" and I fit the other category. Hopefully, I won't have to change my screen name to Steamboat Moon Bill or something like that as this was a first for me. My wife, on the other hand, wanted nothing to do with our new found activity.



Moonbeam Bill!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 22, 2008)

Moonshine Bill?


----------

